# Umlaute auf Apache 1.3.26 (V-Server) funktioniert nicht



## allmers (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe Apache 1.3.26 auf der Adresse roemerle.net (Standart Server) laufen und weitere Einträge roemerle.de als Virtueller Server eingetragen. Das tut auch, aber ein weiterer Eintrag mit römerle.de wird nicht ausgeführt obwohl die Einträge identisch sind:

Behandelt den Namen-basierten Server http://www.römerle.de an Adresse 80.190.196.112.
Adresse 80.190.196.112
Port 80 Server-Name http://www.römerle.de
Dokument-Root /var/www/ 

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben warum "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" ausgegeben wird?

P.S.: Am Browser liegt's nicht weil Adressen wie z.B. http://www.trüffelschwein.de funktionieren...  

Danke, Gruß Carsten.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Mai 2004)

Der Apache kann damit auch nichts anfangen ....


Input:  	römerle.de
Output: 	xn--rmerle-wxa.de


----------

